# Your First Guitar



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone out there have pictures of thier first guitar?

My first guitar was actually a nylon string accoustic, I didn't really ever play it but I do remember filling it up with gas and flying it around like a jet engine. I later filled it with Jello and had to get rid of it after it started to stink.

My next guitar was a hand me down Kiss Army guitar. It didn't play very well and the action was so high it was painfull to play. That guitar might be still around if it survived the house fire at my mother's house a few years back. (which incidently, had nothing to do with my first guitar).

What I consider to be my first real guitar was a Sears Harmony guitar that I got for Christmas in 1983, when I was fourteen years old. I remember playing it pretty much constantly for a couple of years. The string sadle height adjustment screws where sticking out as I had the action set as low as I could get it, and they would chew at the sides of my right hand until I started to bleed.

I started this thread because I recently came accross a picture of the guitar - here it is all pimped out with a jolly roger sticker and three black tophats. If anyone knows the whereabouts of this thing, I would be interested in buying it back (I think I sold it to buy an Anjo Les Paul in Dartmouth , N.S)


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy hair batman.. I lived in Dartmouth untill like..two months ago. Now Im in Hali. My first was a Peavey Raptor. I have a pic bootin around here somewhere. I'll edit it in later. I'll keep a look out for your guitar.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

My first guitar was an El Degas SG copy when I was 10 years old taking lessons at the Ontario Consevatory of Music.
I am 43 now and still have that guitar.

Mark


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

First axe was a Suzuki acoustic with chainsaw action and no tone. Second axe was a Kent electric which had great action and no tone. Third axe was a Gianinni acoustic which was surprisingly good, chunky neck but low action and decent tone. Fourth axe was a Fender 12 string with decent action and mediocre tone. Fifth axe was a Yamaha LesPaul-ish electric. After that I'm not sure but what followed were...Tele Deluxe, Fender lapsteel, Tele bass, Mustang bass, Goya Strat, Washburn dreadnought, Takamine classical, Takamine dreadnought, Thunderbird bass...then a blur of acoustics, electrics, basses, mandolins, banjos...

There's no cure.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

most stereotypical first guitar award goes to me for...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

My first guitar was a Samick acoustic. I don't know the real name of that type of guitar but I thing it's a 3/4, there's only 18 frets on it and the sound was horrible. One of my friend still keep it in is appartment only for fashion!  My second one was a Les Paul-ish buy from a friend for weed and a couple of bucks. That guitar as a butterfly on the headstock. The action and the tone was worst thant a cat in a blender. After that a change very fast, a Vantage strat-ish who only played Nirvana cover. A Jackson Performer who just give me headache because of that stupid locking tremolo but played the metal thing very well! Now, with your help, I discover many thing and sound that I want to experiment. I'm only a bedroom player but guitar and music are my passion so rock on !!!!


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

No picture but it was a Squier strat Jaguar or something, white. Pretty crap but brought me lots of joy...especially once I got my first amp (SS fender) and a Metal Zone hah! I still love the strat shape to this day, beautiful. Drool


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> My second one was a Les Paul-ish *buy from a friend for weed and a couple of bucks*.


:| I hope that isnt supposed to say what I think it does.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

First guitar was a 3/4 acoustic. No idea the brand name, I had it till my little bro smashed it trying to be a rock star. Second was my grandfathers Kent classical(still have it, not really playable anymore). Third and my first electric was a no name Randy Rhodes style V. It wasn't too bad. I have no idea where it is now, but I wish I did. I know it got broken and I got a new neck for it. But I never put it back together.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> :| I hope that isnt supposed to say what I think it does.


Oh it sure does!!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> Oh it sure does!!


I think he ment to say that he weeded his mothers garden and gave a coupla extra bucks.

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I think he ment to say that he weeded his mothers garden and gave a coupla extra bucks.
> 
> Yeah, that's it.


HA HA!! Yeah thats what he meant. :banana:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

so thats why there was a butterfly on the headstock!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

This was my first electric guitar. 40 years ago. An AGS from the Eaton's catalogue and the best guitar $39 could buy. The Gainsborough hanging on the wall shows I had good taste in both art _and_ clothing. Buddy Holly, eat your heart out!


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i got my first guitar when i was 5. was a crappy classical guitar that i bought for 10 pounds at a church auction in 1993 or 94. my first electric i got in 94 when I was 6 years old and it was an encore coaster strat copy which felt like i played forever. my first REAL electric guitar I bought in 2002 and was a made in mexico Fender Telecaster. still playing it woo.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Long gone but this is pretty close. Only difference is mine had a white pickup and all six strings.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

First guitar was an acoustic from Consumers Distributing (man I hated that place! Fill out a form to purchase a product, stand in line, get to the counter/cashier only to find out what you wanted wasn't in stock!!). Okay, back on track... Next came a terrible Hondo Strat copy picked up used for $50. Bad electronics (1 'bucker and 1 volume knob), the volume was more of an on/off switch, if it wasn't cranked there was no sound. The strings buzzed all over the place as some of the frets were really worn.
My first real guitar came along when I was 14 - a bright yellow Ibanez EX series. Still have it too:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> This was my first electric guitar. 40 years ago. An AGS from the Eaton's catalogue and the best guitar $39 could buy. The Gainsborough hanging on the wall shows I had good taste in both art _and_ clothing. Buddy Holly, eat your heart out!




Now *THAT* is a fabulous pic. 
Pete


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

My first guitar was a used Mansfield LP Custom copy I got for $70 in a local music store. The salesman offered me to try it but I declined as I had no clue on how to play the damn thing.

Back home, I stored it in my room closet; when my mother found it, I said it belonged to a friend. The funny thing is that this friend also bought an electric in the same period and told his mother it was mine!

I first heard this guitar using a Big Muff through an old stereo; that was awfull and I discovered that one PU was dead. I later bought Gibson PUs and I must admit it was a decent guitar, besides being slightly microphonic.

I was 17 and determined!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

jcon said:


> First guitar was an acoustic from Consumers Distributing


There is a place that I haven't thought about for awhile. I received my first guitar as a grade eight graduation present. A Suzuki from Wilson and Lee in Oshawa. It wasn't a chainsaw like the previous poster. I sold it when I bought my next one a Martin D28S from Grunn guitars in Nashville. It was dumb to sell that one.. heck both of them are gone. 

But the present arsenal is nothing to complain about. 

66 tele 
Tokai 335 clone 
Yamaha 450S acoustic
Suzuki Three's parlour guitar 
Hammond A100 
two Leslie 31H's 
Hammond M3
Leslie 760 
Leslie 125 
King 3B trombone


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

My mother bought me a Stella 3/4 acoustic with lessons
(if I cut my hair) when I was 11. Later came an Eaton's
Marlin SG (I later gave that to my bassist (at the time)
who transmorgrified it into a double-neck with his EBO
copy). Next came a Univox LP and a Lado double-cut
(at a L&G garage sale). I gave those away after I ordered
my first Gibson SG. Looking back, Iwish I still had those 
puppies.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a pic of my first 4 (don't have any seperate pics at the moment):










Mirage acoustic from Sears, cost like $100... then a used MIJ Jackson for $425... then a used Ibanez LP for $350 (which I'm fixing and selling, have all the hardware just not enough time to do it right now)... then a new Ibanez RG350 for $430... and this month I'm getting a Epi LP Custom. 

Lol @ RG's Super Distortion, looks weird as hell in it eh? I ran out of black ones  The screw on the bass side came loose from the bottom of the pickup so I had to tape it down so it doesn't pop up lay against the strings... atleast until I change strings again and can take the pickguard off. Straight ghetto, lol. 

Anyone want to help me get info on that Jackson? I have no idea what model it is... serial number is 701897, H-S-H (if you can't tell) and is MIJ. Sounds pretty decent.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My first guitar was a Yamaki acoustic that I bought at Goldies Pawn Shop & Musical Emporium on Craig street in Montreal back around 1970. Paid $60.00 for it brand new. Just sold it 2 years ago for $475.00 USD. Played great and sounded great but I wanted to move up:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, I don't have pics, but my first guitar back in about 1980 was some used 3/4 acoustic or other. I took lessons for a few months & quit (cause I'm a moron, or at least I was).

When I got back into it about 12 or 13 years ago I was playing a friends Sears EVH Frankenstein clone for a while, then I bought a red Aria Pro II "Fullerton". I sold that about a year later & picked up a '96 Ibanez RG270DX - the green one I've recently started upgrading.

Since then I still have all the guitars I've owned except an '88 Gibson SG "double". It was basically the SG-Z with a factory locking nut & that wierd Steinberger locking de-tuner bridge contraption.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...mine was an ibanez, the one in my avatar.

i've never been able to identify the model. no one at ibanez, the ibanez forums or the ibanez collectors forum has been able to identify it, either.

there exists a picture of ringo starr holding the same model.

there was probably not a thing wrong with it, but i vaguely recall selling it to buy my first fender - a jaguar.

actually, before the ibanez my folks bought me one of those sears acoustics with the painting of a cowboy and a palm tree on it!

-dh


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my squier strat is sitting in my room, without strings. it badly needs some TLC, which involves it going to ottawa 

i'll snap a pic sometime.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

violation said:


> Anyone want to help me get info on that Jackson? I have no idea what model it is... serial number is 701897, H-S-H (if you can't tell) and is MIJ. Sounds pretty decent.


I'm not sure but I had one like that but in purple. Looks really the same and it was a Performer model. If I'm right it's a PS-4! Do you have the Jackson pickups on it?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

My first guitar as a child was AIR. Played a lot of AIR guitar back then. Great tone too, because all the sounds I had in my head were still only in my head.

Then I became a luthier :smile: My 2nd guitar was crafted from a piece of 3/4" plywood I found in my Dad's garage. I used a handsaw to cut it out into a really cool guitar shape. Then I used markers to draw on the pickups, bridge, knobs, frets, etc. Even without strings, it was a big step up from the old air guitar. Worked great for pretending I was Ace Frehley while listening to my bro's 8-track KISS tapes.

Later on I added strings. I pounded 6 nails into the bridge and drove 6 woodscrews halfway into the headstock to act as tuners. Then I tied elastic bands between the nails and screws, and tuned up by turning the woodscrews. (I didn't know you were supposed to have a nut). It kinda worked, but I kept hurting my hands on the bridge nails while I was rocking out.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> I'm not sure but I had one like that but in purple. Looks really the same and it was a Performer model. If I'm right it's a PS-4! Do you have the Jackson pickups on it?


Doesn't the PS4 have a reverse headstock though? I don't have the original pickups in it, got a Dimarzio in the bridge and the other ones are generic ones that were in it when I bought it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There have been a couple other threads on first guitars, but I never tire of mentioning my first POS.

My first guitar was the ultimate POS. A Zenon - MIJ way back when Japanese quality was junko. Flat neck ( radius = infinity) - Dearmond knockoff pups that sound like *(&^. But I learned my three cord progressions on it. And developed calluses like rhino hide.

Lent it to a friend who kept it behind his bedroom door. One day his door wouldn't open all the way. He gave it a good shove. 'CRACK!'. It got what it deserved. 

Maybe I could've pulled a Pete Townsend with too.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My first guitar was a Vantage Quest Atak I with a little 10 Watt SS Traynor amp. Never really learned to play it very well and ended up selling it a few years ago when I "got back into" playing. Now that I'm serious about learning, things are coming along just fine.

I managed to find a picture of the infamous guitar. Mine looked just like it minus the stickers....

http://www.matsumoku.org/models/vantage/quest/atak1_2x1.jpg


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

^^that is a pretty nice looking guitar


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

My first was an Yamaha Pacifica with a natural finish. It was a total POS but it served it's purpose as my gateway drug.:wink:


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

My first guitar was a Kramer Striker 600st (standard angled pointy head). Anyways, the guitar is long gone. I kind of miss it. I would have liked to hang it on my wall...By the time it left my possession it was covered in stickers and beat to hell, but I loved it all the same.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Falcatarius said:


> My first was an Yamaha Pacifica with a natural finish. It was a total POS but it served it's purpose as my gateway drug.:wink:


My POS was a bigger POS than your POS. Stones (See my earlier post)


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Simpson Sears*

I remember my first guitar, it was crazy looking thing with a bunch of switches and knobs and a baseball bat neck sawed in half,pretty sure my mom got it for me from Sears.............I wish I still had that old guitar, now I pay hundreds to get guitars with that old modern look......except one can play these new ones.
I don't know how guys like Hound Dog Taylor got all those great sounds from those axes.........well ya I guess I do know........its all in the fingers and the soul.........something that I lacked at 12 and at 46 lol:bow:

I am gassing for a Dipinto Galaxie 4 in orange and Eastwoods Airline Red 3 pup DLX.Eastwood Airline Vintage Cream Town and Country 3 pup Dlx,Eastwood Seafoam Green Airlines Map and a Transparent Green Wandre DLX.........ya I know my tastes are bizzare
I still love the 4 Horseman of guitars too, The Strat,Tele,SG and LP.........but those Explorers and Jaguars also call my name:rockon:


----------



## mike7 (May 13, 2007)

My first guitar was a Sears Brand acoustic called Nova. Horrible action, fret buzz and terrible sound. I barely use it anymore...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This is the one that got it all started... 



After that there were a couple of acoustics that I do not remember the details on and then a Solid body electric Saturn, Sears Harmony Stratlike and then my first real nice guitar was a Westone Spectrum SX, then a Aria Pro II Knight Warrior, then the Gibson SG which i still own to this day.

Khing


----------



## DaveyJayEn (Jun 2, 2007)

My dad gave me his classical when I went off to university a few years ago. I'm never letting this guitar go...beautiful, full sounds, very bassy and warm. I think I will end up giving this guitar to my own kid someday.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll try to get a pic of it this weekend when I am away at my family's cabin...you won't believe it!
-Mikey


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

my first guitar was a peavy raptor EXP that came in a package with an amp(terrible amp), strap, tuner and etc. it wasnt a bad package for the price and the guitar isnt terrible either, i then got a strat which i dont like very much, the feel of it isnt just right. anyways heres a picture of it.










theres nothing special about it really, i wired the pickups so that the middle and neck peckup are on the same position on the pickup selector so i can hold a chord and switch quickly from turning them on and off, it sounds cool, but is really just useless.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> my first guitar was a peavy raptor EXP that came in a package with an amp(terrible amp), strap, tuner and etc. it wasnt a bad package for the price and the guitar isnt terrible either, i then got a strat which i dont like very much, the feel of it isnt just right. anyways heres a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah and i wrote and put all of that lame stuff on it along time ago, it looks pretty bad.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

my first gutiar was an old honer acoustic that i found in my grandma attic when i got it there wasnt any strings and i never bother to put any on! my dad ended up throwing it away... but since then i got a washburn strat copy when i was liek 11?


----------



## The Fid (May 14, 2007)

*First Guitar*

My first guitar was a steel strung classical guitar bought by my father for 3 quid (in the UK of course) when I was 8 years old. After making my fingers bleed because of the high action, he took pity and got me a second hand Hofner Aristone (single pick-up, arch top f-hole electro/acoustic) from a pawn shop, the action was a bit better but I didn't have an amp. So I built one from a home electronics kit I got for Xmas! (all 3 ear shattering watts of it!).

My dad borrowed a Gibson ES335 which I had for a while (didn't realize what I had my hands on ) but, it went back to its owner after 3 months or so. Found out later he would have bought it for me but I didn't play it enough apparently ;(

I had a Futurama 3 pick up solid for a couple of years (again crap action, hurt like hell!) then I treated myself to a Sakai SG copy (36 quid!) which wasn't a bad guitar at all, at least I could play it all the way up the neck!
Amps were always home made, as were my speaker cabs.

Those were my earliest axes, no pics though sorry.

Fid.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

my first guitar was a squire strat that had a lot of fret buzz issues in the higher frets. It was soon replaced by a Ibanez gx20 model (great beginner guitar).

I have a picture and I will post it as soon as I figure out how to do so.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I was pretty impatient and got the first cheap guitar I saw. It was an entry Fernandes Stratocaster.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

My first guitar was an El Degas acoustic. Still have it, but the action is high due to the bridge pulling away from the body. Wonder if this can be fixed.

My first electric was a Stagg LP bolt-on neck copy in cherry sunburst. Still have that as well. It's my next project - new bridge, TP and tuners. Will stick SD '59 and JB pups in her as well. Will be a screamer.

I have not sold a single guitar that I've owned. Just can't do it for some reason.

dj


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

My first guitar was an acoustic, a cherry hummingbird knockoff. I don't think the strings were changed once on that thing when I was a kid. My first electric was a black Hondo explorer with a spider web covering the whole front of it. :rockon2:


----------



## Bugs (Jul 5, 2007)

my first guitar was a Wasburn Lyon Electric. (strat styled body, black, with white pickguard, knobs and pickups). I recieved it as a 16th birthday present back in 1994. Not high end, not tooo entry level, but it sounded nice, and it was mine! 

:rockon2:

I recently had it set-up, and started playin again. too bad I cant find my old pedal's


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I don't remember the brand name of my first guitar, but I had painted it an ugly shade of flurecent green and stuck a large yellow butterfly on it. ( I know,...it made a lot of people gag ), but it was the only color I had at the time. (oh, and the drugs were cheap in the early 70s):rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> My POS was a bigger POS than your POS. Stones (See my earlier post)


I still feel my first guitar was the biggest POS in the Universe.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> I'll try to get a pic of it this weekend when I am away at my family's cabin...you won't believe it!
> -Mikey


So here it is (the one on the right LOL!)...









...sitting beside my NEWEST guitar at the family cabin. Don't know who decided to take the guitar up there-probably my Mom thought it would come in handy around the campfire, but as the years went by, the string tension of the remaining three unbroken strings combined with the humidity in the place over the winter peeled the bridge right off the guitar, leaving an ugly hump in the top. The guitar is not worth fixing, but I think I might hang it on the wall behind the other couch for old time's sake. Now, that other guitar in the pic WILL NOT become an on the wall conversation piece-I play it every time I walk by it!
-Mikey


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm a little embarassed about this. Earlier in this thread I said my first guitar was my Yamaki, and it was the first guitar "I" ever bought. But last weekend I was rooting around my mothers storage locker and found a guitar my Mom and Dad bought me for my 16th birthday when I wanted to be a rockstar -till I saw how much work it took and a month after my birthday gaveup (trying to)playing guitar. Here it is, over 40 years old and it pretty good shape:


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Jul 11, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> I'm a little embarassed about this. Earlier in this thread I said my first guitar was my Yamaki, and it was the first guitar "I" ever bought. But last weekend I was rooting around my mothers storage locker and found a guitar my Mom and Dad bought me for my 16th birthday when I wanted to be a rockstar -till I saw how much work it took and a month after my birthday gaveup (trying to)playing guitar. Here it is, over 40 years old and it pretty good shape:


that is a fine looking specimen there Tarbender!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I totally agree-just swap out that bridge and get it functional again. Sweet!
-Mikey


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> This was my first electric guitar. 40 years ago. An AGS from the Eaton's catalogue and the best guitar $39 could buy. The Gainsborough hanging on the wall shows I had good taste in both art _and_ clothing. Buddy Holly, eat your heart out!


Best picture I've ever seen.

I particularly like the way you have the strap arranged. Kind of a Willy Nelson meets Buddy Holly thing.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't have any pics of my early guitars. My first was a Kay acoustic. My uncle gave it to me after it had sat in his closet for a number of years.

The one I really wish I had a pic of was my first electric. It was an odd shaped (sort of tear drop, but squared instead of rounded corners) light blue, 3 pup thing. I bought it at Simpson Sears for $29.95 in '68. I'm almost positive it was a Silvertone. There were three slide switches for the pups, with a single volume and tone.

My best friend bought one right after I got mine. That was the beginning of our first band.

If anyone else knows anything about this guitar, I'd love to hear from them.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


>


...lester, i hope you realize that photo is absolutely priceless!

-dh


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...lester, i hope you realize that photo is absolutely priceless!
> 
> -dh


I had reservations at first about posting it but decided to let it all hang out. I have gained about 10 lbs. since then and most of that is my LP. Was I cool?.....Yeah, I was cool!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

My first was a no name (it looked kit built) plywood copy of a Gibson Dove Acoustic that my Dad had tried to learn on 20 years before me. He never stored it right in that time. The neck was warped and the action ridiculously high (no truss rod either). There was no tuning butting on the high E-String, so I had to use pliers to tune that one. I learned on that and played it regularly for about 6 months until my older brother got me an inexpensive Ibanez.

That was all 15 years ago and I'm still going strong. If I can, I'll snap a few picks of the guitar. I don't have the heart to toss it and no one would ever want to buy it (or take it for free for that matter).


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...lester, i hope you realize that photo is absolutely priceless!
> 
> -dh


Couldn't agree more! The BEST!
-Mikey


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

My first guitar (and only 1 so far) is a Jay Turser. Got a really good deal on it because someone had cross thread the whammy bar.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's my first (1957)......Light weight, rare custom graphics, extra wide fingerboard and the strap....oh that strap. Perfect for groovin' and movin' under the Christmas tree. Yep I was a Mouseketeer !!!!! 











Here is a look-a-like of my first real guitar. (1964) My Mom saved up Loblaw Green Stamps (anyone remember those?) and got an identical one to this. Dig the 'burst...
I still have this guitar. No pics though. My Uncle turned it into a clock about 25 years ago










My brother and I started taking lessons at the same time. After about one month of classes, our teacher really recommended us not sharing one guitar. So he just happened to have a cheap used one in the store. It looked like this.......










That one ended up as my guitar vs. the other (sunburst one). But my brother quit lessons after the 2 month period. So then I had my pick of which guitar to play. I guess this owning of several guitars at once came early and honestly to me.

Pete


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Here's my first (1957)......Light weight, rare custom graphics, extra wide fingerboard and the strap....oh that strap. Perfect for groovin' and movin' under the Christmas tree. Yep I was a Mouseketeer !!!!!


Now that's one mean-lookin' axe. Are you still a lefty, Pete???


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I had reservations at first about posting it but decided to let it all hang out. I have gained about 10 lbs. since then and most of that is my LP. Was I cool?.....Yeah, I was cool!



...beyond cool, lester...WAY beyond cool!

-dh


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> So here it is (the one on the right LOL!)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's an update...I was in Value Village in Victoria, B.C. yesterday, and behind the counter at the front of the store was a guitar EXACTLY the same as my original beater in pretty well the same condition, but WITH a bridge and strings LOL! I asked the guy how much it was priced at, and he said 79.95-my parents paid 26.95 for mine when it was new way back when!!!! I guess even crappy old guitars can appreciate in value, hey? Should I have bought it for nostalgia's sake? HAHHAH!
-Mikey


----------



## felenoral (Sep 26, 2006)

The first guitar I've ever BOUGHT was a MIJ Ibanez Proline 1770 from 1986.
The first guitar I used to learn off of was my father's acoustic guitar: Samick EW-215B. The action on it is ridiculously high.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

simescan said:


> Now that's one mean-lookin' axe. Are you still a lefty, Pete???



No sadly, I became a righty. Don't know why really. I remember doing everything left when I was really young. My son was/is the same way. Just naturally does everything left, but, then turns it right eventually (except his hockey stick).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine was an Aria Pro II that I found in a pawn shop and paid too much for. It's still here somewhere.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well I was dabbling around on one of those $50 classical guitars until I snatched up a Yamaha steel string at a garage sale for $20, it was actually semi decent, the action was pretty high but it played alright and sounded okay. I later gave it away with the purchase of my first electric. I don't really regret giving it away, since it's a good friend of mine that now has it and he still plays it. 








Anyways that was my 1st electric guitar, an Ibanez AXS 32 that I picked up at the Steve's Music in Montreal, it was on sale and looked nice, it was the guitar I used to learn on and even now, it's still a very nice guitar that I enjoy playing, but I'm a more of a strat guy so she has to go.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Anyways that was my 1st electric guitar, an Ibanez AXS 32 that I picked up at the Steve's Music in Montreal, it was on sale and looked nice, it was the guitar I used to learn on and even now, it's still a very nice guitar that I enjoy playing, but I'm a more of a strat guy so she has to go.


...why?

i think you should try and keep it. it can only increase in both sentimental and collectable value.

-dh


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My first real guitar was my oldest brother's Les Paul Custom knock-off. I think it came out of the Sears catalog. He got it back in the late 60's. Black with white binding.
It's actually back in his hands now after I had my time with it and passed it on to our nephew. He's going to clean it up and re-do the electronics in it.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> No sadly, I became a righty. Don't know why really. I remember doing everything left when I was really young. My son was/is the same way. Just naturally does everything left, but, then turns it right eventually (except his hockey stick).


That's kinda unusual. I remember clearly when my gr. 1 teacher made me stay after school and write an entire page of the alphabet using my r-h, it turned out mirror-image, I wrote from the right to left, when she looked at it, and I was so proud, she put her head in her hands and cried, poor Miss Crowley. That was the end of it. Good thing I didn't attend a Catholic school, the nuns wouldn't have been such an easy pushover.

I was a 'problem' child I guess, still am, I still have that rebellious/punky/disruptive streak.

It's a bitch for lefty's; can't use a guitar without butchering it, can't do acoustic, can't read instructions because they are upsidedown, instructors are baffled. It's much better now though thanks to l-h instruments.

:wave:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

faracaster said:


> No sadly, I became a righty. Don't know why really. I remember doing everything left when I was really young. My son was/is the same way. Just naturally does everything left, but, then turns it right eventually (except his hockey stick).


I'm like you, I play guitar right handed, but I write left handed and do most things left handed and alot of things I can do ambi. I play hockey right handed though. Was great playing baseball, cause I could throw and catch and bat either way. 

My first guitar was actually a tenor uke, but I got an Espana steel string. I still have it, great sounding old palour guitar made in Finland. Identical almost to a Hagstrom H22 (I understand the Espanas were actually made by Hagstrom). She's old and beaten and the finish is cracked and checked but she still sounds really warm and sweet. I don't play her as much as I should though.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...why?
> 
> i think you should try and keep it. it can only increase in both sentimental and collectable value.
> 
> -dh


Well, I'm not one for having unplayed guitars around and I'm selling this one to a friend as well who has been itching to play the guitar for quite awhile now. I just think that it should go and get played instead of sitting in my closet.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Well, I'm not one for having unplayed guitars around and I'm selling this one to a friend as well who has been itching to play the guitar for quite awhile now. I just think that it should go and get played instead of sitting in my closet.


My sentiments exactly. With very few exceptions, if a piece of gear is collecting dust I sell it and buy something I'll use.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine was a no name rip-off of a Gibson Hummingbird acoustic with a mild warp in the neck, no trussrod and obscenely high action (close to an inch off the fret board in the upper frets). The high 'E' tuning peg was broken with just a round shaft sticking out, so I had to wind that string with some pliers.

My dad had it lying around from about 15 years earlier when he decided he wanted to learn guitar...but never did. I played that guitar non-stop for six months until my birthday when my older brother got me an Ibanez electric and I've been going non-stop for about 15 years since.


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

Lots of good times on this guitar. Can't stay in tune at all, Uses .10 strings but I had my high E at a .13 gauge for a long time with it and its still on there. The guitar now just sits in the corner, but still looks neat haha.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Well, I'm not one for having unplayed guitars around and I'm selling this one to a friend as well who has been itching to play the guitar for quite awhile now. I just think that it should go and get played instead of sitting in my closet.


...yeah, i guess i'm just getting sentimental in my old age.

-dh


----------



## Flip Flop Sg (Jul 24, 2007)

My first was a Hondo electric H-S-S strat that was striped to mimic EVH's. Mirrored pickguard, Kahler floating trem and locking nut. My parents got it for me for Christmas in my early teens. I also got this weird egg shaped thing instead of an amp. It plugged in to the input of the guitar and took 2 lithium batteries the size of nickels. You tuned the egg with this plastic screwdriver deal to some obscure FM radio station and jammed away on any radio/receiver around. Used to drive my parents nuts. I don't know what ever happened to the egg. I still have the guitar, I apparently thought it would look good white with silver marble veining.

I'll refinish it properly one day.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Flip Flop Sg said:


> My first was a Hondo electric H-S-S strat that was striped to mimic EVH's. Mirrored pickguard, Kahler floating trem and locking nut. My parents got it for me for Christmas in my early teens. I also got this weird egg shaped thing instead of an amp. It plugged in to the input of the guitar and took 2 lithium batteries the size of nickels. You tuned the egg with this plastic screwdriver deal to some obscure FM radio station and jammed away on any radio/receiver around. Used to drive my parents nuts. I don't know what ever happened to the egg. I still have the guitar, I apparently thought it would look good white with silver marble veining.
> 
> I'll refinish it properly one day.


ahahaha, that egg thing sounds like a hilarious little gadget, I want one!! gas pains starting up...


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is my first guitar, the pic was taken around 1968-1969. I don't even remember it at all


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I has a Squier Bullet SSS. I love it like a son.. I think.. I don't have kids so I can't really relate having a guitar which I love like a son opposed to a real son. Anyway yeah.

It's at my girlfriends so I can play it when I'm there, which is often


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> This is the one that got it all started...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of my first-








Not my first "real" one--but the one that started it all. Easily tunable, and it came with a tuning record.


----------



## mysweetshadow747 (Apr 28, 2008)

Short Circuit said:


> My first guitar was an El Degas SG copy when I was 10 years old taking lessons at the Ontario Consevatory of Music.
> I am 43 now and still have that guitar.
> 
> Mark


My first was almost identical to that SG copy, though mine is a Mann. I still have it somewhere... it's in a case that's harder than the guitar itself and it probably damages it more than protect it haha


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

First guitar (which I still have was a Yamaha Pacifica 112 outstanding guitar for the money ! replaced the pickups set Dimarzios ,put in a coil tap,and replaced wiring ,sounds great and i still play it, and will probably never sell it!







:rockon:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice Pacifica! I had one very much like that, dating back to the late 90s. Sold it via Craigslist last year. Great neck on it and it sounded quite lively even before it was jacked in. Super value, and I dig that straight-up natural look.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks really is a great little guitar for the cash ,still got my eyes out for a higher up version but there starting to become rare and expensive!:rockon:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

The Mike Stern Pacifica sure looks nice... more of a Tele style to it but I bet it plays like buttah. But it's going to be a lot more expensive than your typical bargain Pacifica. I've never seen one in the flesh but I'd love to check one out.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*First acoustic....later came electric*

Hello:

First time contributor, long time player...looks more interesting than a golf forum (which sucked a LOT of my time away years ago).

First guitar....didn't have a maker/model. Imagine the worst acoustic possible, top separating from the sides, slab of sliding wood for a bridge, wooden nut, tuning pegs made to break strings and NEVER hold a tune, and to top it all off.........a painted picture of a COWBOY PLAYING GUITAR AT A CAMPFIRE!!! But, hey......it was a gift from my uncle.

Shortly (probably less than a month) after enduring bloody fingers and broken strings, I saved up enough paper-route money to buy a RAVEN copy of a Hummingbird for $100. Believe it or not, I still have it today and play it during the summer on camping trips (sadly, no....not with a cowboy hat). It's in OK condition...might even have nitro....dunno. It's a natural relic, that's for sure.

My first electric guitar....and boy, I wish I hadn't sold it....was a Hagstrom II that I bought for $100. Thinnest neck I've EVER played. Crap for electronics, but man that neck was fast and easy to play. I also had a Sears 12 watt solid state amp (still got that POS, hidden away somewhere in the house - LOL).

My first REAL amp was a Traynor YGL-3 Mark III - used to call them 'Twin on Steroids'. Great ear piercing cleans....crap for natural overdrive. So I bought a Roland 'Double-Beat' AD-50 fuzz-wah pedal to crunch it up a bit. Again...believe it or don't, I still have the pedal.

I also play other instruments, but I'll save that for another forum 
Thanks for your time. KORITFW....

Kent

Equipment List (partial....and in no particular order)
*PRS McCarty
*Fender Strat (MIM with Carvin M22 from '77 in the bridge)
*Westone Rainbow II (soon to have Fralin Unbuckers - yeah!!!)
*VOX AD15VT
*Peavey KB300
*Larrivee D-04 Rosewood
*Raven Hummingbird
*Roland TD-6KX kit


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

You're kidding? 'My' first guitar was a no-name nylon string classical that my older brother bought with his paper round money but never learned to play so I kinda picked it up (I was 8). He sold it in a fit of spite on day and my mother co-signed for a 2nd hand Hohner nylon string that was £45 because by then I was taking lessons and needed a guitar. Took me well over a year to pay for it. I sold that for a £5 profit and got a deal on a Yamaha classical from one of my brother's friends and I played that thing for decades. It was terrible but it was mine and there was no chance of getting anything better. It's long gone now though...kinda wish I still had it.


----------

